# Triple Screen / Monitor frage



## cosso (4. Februar 2015)

Guten Tag

Ich plane seit geraumer zeit mir ein Triple setup zu gönnen, nun stehe ich vor dem Problem welche Monitore in frage kommen zwecks Rahmen, Spieletauglichkeit und Bildqualität

Zurzeit spiele ich auf einem asus vs248h (24 zoll)

Preislich möglich wären 200 € + - pro monitor

System 
2x gtx970 g1
i7-4790k
16g ram
750w dark power pro 10


danke im vorraus.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2015)

Also, "spieletauglich" ist an sich jeder Monitor in 24 Zoll ab 140€. Du musst halt drauf achten, dass die Monitore die Anschlüsse bieten, die auch die Karte hat. Was für GTX 970er hast du denn genau? Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das immer noch so ist, aber man musste dafür früher mind. einen Monitor per DisplayPort ansteuern.... die beiden haben zB auch Display Port + DVI und ein TN-Panel Acer B246 61 cm Monitor dunkelgrau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör sowie ViewSonic VG2439M-LED 59,9 cm Ergonomischer: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   und wenn man kein DP braucht, dann wäre der hier zB mit HDMI und DVI ausgestattet Asus VE248H 61 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör    einen mit besonders schmalem Rahmen hab ich aber nicht entdeckt. 

Ein kleines Problem wird halt das RAM der GTX 970 sein. Du weißt ja sicher, dass doch nicht die vollen 4GB schnell nutzbar sind, sondern ab 3,5Gb die Leistung abnimmt? Und du hast ja offenbar vor, wirklich alle 3 Monitore für Gaming zu nutzen, also 3x so viele Pixel wie bei einem normalen Monitor, was sich natürlich sehr aufs RAM auswirkt.


----------



## cosso (4. Februar 2015)

https://www.alternate.de/GIGABYTE/GTX970-G1-Gaming-Grafikkarte/html/product/1159215?event=search 

joa das mit der ram hatte ich gelesen , so 2 wochen nachdem ich den pc zusammengebastelt hab... alternativen gibs für mich aber kaum radeon möchte ich nicht und ne 980 ist mir zu teuer :/

andere möglichkeit wäre ja gewesen einfach nen grösseren monitor statt 3 zu holen nur weiss ich nicht ob die monitore so prall sind zwecks Reaktionszeit usw


----------



## svd (4. Februar 2015)

Eine Alternative wären ja auch 21:9 Monitore. 

ZB entweder in 1080 oder 1440 hoch.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2015)

Worum genau geht es Dir denn? Dass du einfach nur "mehr vor der Nase" hast? Denn an sich nimmt man ja 3 Monitore, um den Sichtbereich L+R zu erweitern und/oder es realistischer zu machen (zB Flugzeugcockpit), aber um die reine Sichtgröße geht es da weniger.


----------



## cosso (4. Februar 2015)

Hi 

Ja mir geht es in erster linie um den sichberreich in egoshootern bf / cs 
etwas mmos daddeln wobei es dort recht egal ist

wie schon erwähnt spiele ich zurzeit auf dem hier Asus VS248H 61 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

nur dachte ich für ein bischen mehr geld pro monitor könnte ich mir 3x neue holen mit etwas besser bildqualität und wenn möglich kein all zu dicker rahmen, hab mich schon länger nicht mehr mit monitoren auseinander gesetzt weswegen ich grad etwas auf den schlauch stehe 


zurzeit tendiere ich zu dem hier http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...U-B1-schwarz-1920x1080-1xDP-1xDVI_956870.html


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2015)

das is jetzt aber deutlich mehr als die ca 200€, die du nanntest ^^  da hast du in der Summe gleich weitere 210€ mehr.


----------



## cosso (4. Februar 2015)

huhu

ja stimmt wohl, dachte auch erst mit +- an 20 euro aber irgendwie komm ich auf keinen grünen zweig. 

144hz und reaktionszeit kostet wohl noch ich denke das ich etwas mehr ausgeben muss :-/


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2015)

144Hz sind in der Tat recht teuer, da ist die Frage, ob es denn sein "muss". Es ist ein nettes Feature, aber Pflicht isses nicht


----------



## USA911 (4. Februar 2015)

cosso schrieb:


> ...


Ich habe einen 27 Zollmonitor und der ist für mich vom Sitzabstand die max. Größe für Shooter. Denn ab einer bestimmten größe und Abstand fängt man an seinen Kopf drehen zu müssen um die Ränder genausogut einzusehen. Als kleiner Tipp


----------

